# BoBDown Dateien



## Florianrau (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe einen FTP Server nun will ich meine short Mouvies per BoBDown
zu downloade anbiten ich komme auch schon soweit das ich beim BD.
unter liste erstellen meine daten eingeben kann. Nur beim verzeichnis weis ich nicht wie ich das anstellen soll.
weil mit:
 C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\RAU\Eigene Dateien\short Movies
kommt nicht dabei herraus.
kann mir einer von Euch weiter helfen? 


                         MFG Florian


----------

